# Quick change tool posts...



## dgjessing (May 30, 2011)

...specifically the aluminum ones from LMS, Victor, etc.; no rigidity problems? They just sound flimsy, based on the description and material used...


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

Can't speak to it, as I don't own one of them...but for the small machines they may work in aluminum.

However, steel is three times stiffer than aluminum....and that is fact.

Dave


----------



## jct842 (May 30, 2011)

I have a qc from LMS for my Cummings 7x12. the post is fine. the holders are soft aluminum and leave some thing to be desired. I have over tightened the allen set screws and stripped some of them. my fault. the cut off holder needs replacing as the dovetail has stretched and the shelf where bottom of cutoff blade sits is wallowed out. had it been made of stouter material it would still be fine.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 30, 2011)

I have a set of the A2Z CNC aluminum QCTP they work just fine the slop in the the compound is more of a problem than any flex in the QCTP system. 
Phase II and others make some real nice tiny qctp sets from steel they seem top notch but higher prices than the A2Z or there own larger steel cousins. 
http://www.phase2plus.com/details.asp?pr=HOBBY_QUICK_CHANGE_TOOL_SETS&id=238
Tin


----------



## bp (May 30, 2011)

hmmmm, I asked myself exactly the same question about a year ago, my thought process went something like....

1 I need a new QCTP to eliminate tool overhang and chatter on my Sieg C3
2 I can afford the cheaper ones, but I have a cheaper one on the machine and it chatters, and "Machinery Design 101" says that the three major requirements of a machine tool are, rigidity, rigidity, rigidity. So steel only.
3 Can't afford the steel ones, which are very nice from LMS etc, freight alone was too much!!
4 Design my own, quickly eliminated those types with features that were beyond my capabilities (actual or planned!!) and I ended up with a post and clamp on type.
5 Have a look at http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=3823.0 where there are some photos etc

I've used the new toolpost a fair bit in the last six months, and can fairly honestly say that the only criticisms I have are that the two cap head screw toolholder clamping is a bit of a bore, but it is VERY secure, and changing toolholders is not quite as quick as with the old system, but then I'm definitely NOT in a production environment
cheers
Bill Pudney


----------



## doc1955 (May 30, 2011)

I can't give an answer on the aluminum quick changes but I suspect if they are made from a good grade of aluminum they should be just fine.

Here is a link to the one I made and use it is made of crs for the most part. I have made a few of these on the past so when I got my lathe the quick change that came with the lathe I didn't like and made my own.
Quick Change Prints


PS
I should draw up the part off blade holder and add to the PDF file.


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

I built one very similar to that one for my Old Atlas. A dead copy of a Hardinge.

Even Hardinge holders fit in it! :big:

Sold it with the Atlas and have been kicking myself ever since!

Good Toolpost design...build with confidence!  The trick is to complete the clamp in situ while your cutting the dovetails, and with a shim installed to lock it in place.


----------



## xo18thfa (May 31, 2011)

I have an A2Z CNC on the Atlas 6". It does fine. The QC is more rigid then the compound, but the set-up does fine overall.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 31, 2011)

If you realty want to you can mount a full size 100 / sized QCTP on a 7x LMS sells a modified slide to do this. I went this rout for a while as I had a n Aloris A size and no other place to put it for a while. It did work. Then I got my sB 9 and the aloris was a much better fit and I got the A2Z for the mini. the A2Zs a better size for the mini. 
Tin


----------



## dgjessing (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, everybody! 

Really, I don't have any interest in being able to change tools more quickly; just want to be able to get on center accurately without fooling with shims. 

Something like bp's solution looks promising - gotta do some thinking


----------



## xo18thfa (Jun 2, 2011)

I used a rocker style tool post for years. After changing over to the QC, I wonder what took so long. bp's design is a nice one. Go for it.


----------



## rkepler (Jun 7, 2011)

dgjessing  said:
			
		

> Really, I don't have any interest in being able to change tools more quickly; just want to be able to get on center accurately without fooling with shims.



There is no faster way of getting a tool on center than to start with it that way. If you use one of the Aloris style toolposts you adjust a tool once and leave it alone after that. Get a decent post (I do favor the Aloris, Dorian make a nice one and DTM (no longer with us) was very nice as well) and make a bunch-o-holders for yourself. I've got close to a dozen and still find ways to need more.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 12, 2011)

pre adjusted height is just one advantage. the x and z positions also stay so if doing repeated tasks you can keep or write down dial settings or use the dro and the numbers for that tool will not change. 

Making some QCTPs has been back burner. Lasts weekend I started back on them hope to get picks and a thread going later today. 
Tin


----------



## dwentz (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a Phase II AXA size on my big lathe, and would not be with out. I Also have the A2Z mounted on my 7x10, and am very happy with it. For the price it is a good setup. The key to the QCTP is to have lots of holders. I have about 20 for the AXA. (can not beat CDCO for pricing on the holders) I only have 3 standard holders for the A2Z. Making about 10 more is one of the projects on my list. I found a 6 foot length of 1 inch square aluminum at the local scrap yard, just need to find the time to make some chips.

Dale


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 12, 2011)

Here are some little ones I made on my shaper a while back




Original A2Z in the middle
Tin


----------



## Antman (Jun 12, 2011)

Far out Tin, I like the surface finish, would you show us how. I'm quite proud of my simple QCTP. I used a piece of Nissan truck half shaft to make a cylindrical post and the tool holders are bored with a cotter pin. I planned out a dovetail type on paper but because of the way my compound has a built in post thing where the toolholder goes I thought I'd get more meat on the cylindrical type, trying to maximize rigidity.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 12, 2011)

IIRC the finish is called machine turning or jeweling. There are a couple of ways of doing it the simplest way is a half inch wooden dowel and some metal polish . put some polish on the part touch down with the dowel move over a 1/4 in repeat along the x axis when done a row go back to the starting end move the y axis a 1/4 inch and do another row . I did this on a mill but is can be done on a drill pres with an x-y table or even just use graph paper as a guide. 
You can also use createx abrasive sticks . and you can vary the diameter. If you change the diameter makee the movements equal to half the diameter. Metric sizes work as well just keep a good proportion of work size toll size and movement. If you drill and tap the holes before you put the finish on plug the holes with something. cleaning grit out of tapped holes is a real pain DNAMHIKT. 
Tin


----------

